# chip Tundra



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

Has anyone put a performance or tuning chip in their ? If so did it improve your performance.:texasflag


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd be interested as well....


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

*chip in tundra*

After about 5 weeks and about 1600 mi I did better fuel mileage. Long trips 3.4 to 4.6 a gal more. Has a lot more get up and go too.:texasflag


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

100 AMP said:


> After about 5 weeks and about 1600 mi I did better fuel mileage. Long trips 3.4 to 4.6 a gal more. Has a lot more get up and go too.:texasflag


What Chip ???


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

reese said:


> What Chip ???


Probably the one made by Fantasy upgrades.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

100 AMP said:


> After about 5 weeks and about 1600 mi I did better fuel mileage. Long trips 3.4 to 4.6 a gal more. Has a lot more get up and go too.:texasflag


Please share. Id be interested.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

esc said:


> Please share. Id be interested.


What engine? 4.0 v6? Is it a chip or a tune? Picked up 5th gen 4runner with 4.0 interested as well

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

My cousin races and said I should chip the 5.7L only if I upgrade the intake, exhaust and headers......

BTW- I cleaned the throttle body recently....wow what a difference it made....


----------

